# Forms Needed



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all, well the time is getting closer.......we are over again on Wednesday this week for 3 days just to ties loose ends up with the rental property we have found. 

Dont know if anyone knows the answers to the following:

What forms do we need to fill in to apply for residence
Forms needed for health care
Private health care Insurance - any companies we should/should not use
Register for tax/ni payments
Register my business in Cyprus
Where do we get them from
Anything I have missed.

Thanks in advance

Stevelane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Hi all, well the time is getting closer.......we are over again on Wednesday this week for 3 days just to ties loose ends up with the rental property we have found.
> 
> Dont know if anyone knows the answers to the following:
> 
> ...


For regsitering a business the best thing is to use a competent lawyer. I would recommend Kalogirou Law in paphos.
As for residency the easiest way is to Use Gwennies red tapes services who will see to everything for you. It is the least stressful way as it saves you countless hours at immigration.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I forgot, for private health care I recommend Pitsa at Interlife. They are on the roundabout opposite Debenhams.


----------



## Art by Susanne (Nov 30, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Hi all, well the time is getting closer.......we are over again on Wednesday this week for 3 days just to ties loose ends up with the rental property we have found.
> 
> Dont know if anyone knows the answers to the following:
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, 

For tax advice for Cyprus and the UK I highly recommend John at C2 Tax Ltd - 99247688. He is based in Limassol but travels to see clients in the Paphos area at least once a week. He has a great deal of knowledge and is a down to earth person. Good luck. Sue


----------

